# in netbeans 8 mit jdk 8 erstellte jar's laufen nicht auf anderen rechnern ohne jdk



## akkela (5. Feb 2015)

Moinsen,

IDE: Netbeans 8
JDK: 1.8

habe ein Programm geschrieben und dies in jar gepackt. getestet -> läuft.
nun habe ich dies auf einem anderen Rechner gestartet. GUI wird dargestellt, mehr aber auch nicht.
so traurig wie ich war, hab einen virtuellen Rechner erstellt mit win7, darauf neben jre 8 noch jdk 8 installiert und da scheint es zu laufen. Verzweiflung pur:bahnhof:

hat vllt einer Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Mfg


----------



## strußi (5. Feb 2015)

war auf deinem realen rechner auch die neuste versionen von java installiert?


----------



## akkela (5. Feb 2015)

strußi hat gesagt.:


> war auf deinem realen rechner auch die neuste versionen von java installiert?



klar. noch an zwei anderen Rechnern mit frischen jre-installationen aber ohne jdk getestet - gui startet, weiter ist nichts...


----------



## strußi (5. Feb 2015)

kannst du das jar posten um es zu testen?


----------



## akkela (5. Feb 2015)

Hab mein Coding nochmal Zeile für Zeile durchgearbeitet und es hat sich folgendes herausgestellt:
- mein Progy hat den Inhalt einer Webseite ausgelesen
- da charset nicht festgelegt war(facepalm), hatte es später dies zu verarbeiten Probleme bereitet
- da ich später immer eine und dieselbe Seite geladen hatte(doublefacepalm), waren meine Tests nicht aussagekräftig... 

Aber

Extra ohne charset nochmal  in IDE getestet - läuft!!!. 
Werde es wohl einfach hinnehmen müssen.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfsbereitschaft, closed.


----------

